
Show HN: Bruce – A CLI based batch file rename utility - abhikpal
https://github.com/abhikpal/bruce
======
fiatjaf
It's great that people are trying to make these simple jobs better. I like
this, it is sophisticated. But I think vidir[1] is still quite sufficient for
my personal needs.

[1]: [https://joeyh.name/code/moreutils/](https://joeyh.name/code/moreutils/)

~~~
abhikpal
Just looked up vidir. It looks very convenient for smaller folders.

I use spreadsheets to maintain information about my course readings and needed
a way to use that to rename the mass of PDFs stored locally on my machine.

------
dufferzafar
I use this[1] written in Go.

[1]:
[https://github.com/laurent22/massren/](https://github.com/laurent22/massren/)

